# Hundreds who attended Imelda Marcos birthday party sickened with food borne illnesses



## daveomak.fs (Jul 8, 2019)

*Hundreds who attended Imelda Marcos birthday party sickened with food borne illnesses*
By News Desk on July 8, 2019


They gave Imelda Marcos a big birthday party on July 3, and ever since then foodborne illness has made many of her guests sick, but she is just fine.

Since the party, Manila hospitals have treated 260 guests from the event for food poisoning, with symptoms of vomiting and diarrhea. Marcos, 90, escaped the foodborne illness outbreak. It was just another time in her remarkable life when the former first lady of the Philippines walked away from a potential disaster without so much as a scratch.

Her birthday bash had a guest list of 2,500 and a menu that included chicken Adobo, a Filipino meat dish made with vinegar and soy, eggs and rice. Through her son, Ferdinand “Bongbong” Marcos, the family apologized to those who were sickened.

Imelda Marcos, known for her shoe collection during her 21 years as first lady of the Philippines, remains a popular political figure in her country. In November 2018, she was convicted on corruption charges and sentenced to 11 years in jail. However, she walked away from that one by filing an appeal and getting bail pending appeal.

Her 63-year-old daughter Imee Marcos was recently elected to the country’s Senate. “The food may have been spoiled, but we remain solid,” said the Senator-elect.

The Philippine “people power” revolution sent Imalda and her husband then-president Ferdinand Marcos packing in 1986. The couple choose exile in Hawaii.

During 21 years that Marcos ruled from Malacañan Palace, about $10 billion went missing from the country’s treasury, and political opponents often ended up dead or imprisoned.

But over the years, Imelda Marcos has been invited back into the political life of the Philippines. She is allied with President Rodrigo Duterte, who permitted the remains of President Marcos to be interned in Manila’s heroes’ cemetery.

Philippine Health Secretary Francisco Duque III urged anyone who attended the birthday party and who are experiencing nausea and vomiting to seek medical attention. The Ynares Sports Center in Pasig City was the venue for the event. The Marcos family was not involved in preparations for the event, which was organized by loyalists.

Duterte said the food poisoning victims were all taken to hospitals qualified to handle such cases and the government would see that all get a 48-hour rehydration schedule for a full recovery.

Imelda Marcos was born in 1929 to a family that struggled financially. Her mother died from pneumonia when Imelda she was only 8 years old. She went to an all-girl school, Holy Infant Academy, and became known as a vocalist. She met and married Ferdinand Marcos in 1954.

*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News,*_ click here_*.)*


----------



## mike243 (Jul 8, 2019)

Must’ve missed the invite, we got many members there?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 8, 2019)

Gotta be the shoes....


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 8, 2019)

Couldn't have happened to a better  person.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 8, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Couldn't have happened to a better  person.


She didn't get sick. The guests did.

Still...couldn't have happened to a better crowd.

Her family stole enormous amounts from the public purse, yet she is adulated and her daughter is a senator? What a tragicomedy.


----------

